# soapcalc INS - what's it mean?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I have been messing around with soapcalc trying to come up with a soap that my DH will use, it has to be bubbly and moisturizing. In my soapcalc adventures I noticed the INS and I don't know what it means. I read the description and it says it's a measure of the physical qualities, what exactly do they mean by that?

Thank you


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

INS pertains to the hardness of the bar. The higher the number, the harder the bar. The best teacher is to make lots and lots of test bars using all kinds of oils. The soap calc is just a tool you can use. IMO actually testing different oils and feeling how the soap reacts to your skin is the best method....but I'm an old-timer...what do I know...


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

The INS is more than just the hardness of the bar. Like the IV (iodine value), it can tell you about the hardness. The INS is a value calculated using the IV _and _the KOH SAP value so it takes into consideration how much lye is needed to transform the oil into a salt.

Dr Bob considers the ideal INS value to be around 160. I've found this to be true IF you are using all vegetable oils for your recipe. For soaps using AO (animal oils), I prefer a value around 125.

I pay more attention to the Fatty Acid values. I know my skin doesn't respond well to a high palmitic FA.

What my testers taught me a decade ago was that men prefer a soap with a lower linoleic FA but higher lauric and stearic FA.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you. I was reading everything on soapcalc and that was the one thing I was unclear on. So I just need to make more soap to find out what works for us. Sounds like a horrible thing to have to do. LOL


----------

